
New Facebook bug exposed millions of photos - bitcharmer
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/technology-46567131
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18681772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18681772)

350+ points

